# It's Been Two Years....



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

2 years ago today we said goodbye to my best friend Sam. On some days it feels like forever because I miss him so much. On other days it feels like yesterday because he's still here...around each corner is a Sammydog memory. I wish I'd found the forum while Sam was still with me. You guys would have made those first days and weeks after his passing much easier.

I scanned some of Sam's puppy pics yesterday: 8 wks to 5 months of age. Most of Sam's pics are pre-digital so I hadn't been able to post them before. You can visit his Scrapblog album with the link below. He still is the 'Tug Of My Heart'. 

Thanks everyone for your friendship.


I had to include my then 9 yr old daughter Noelle. If Daddy's little girl hadn't broken her arm.....


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Wonderful pictures of Sam. I also loved the scrap blog. I will have to learn how to do that someday. Thanks for sharing and my thoughts are with you on this difficult day.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby Sam was. He looks very loved in those pics. Looks like you had some wonderful years with him. Hugs to you all.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You So Much. Sam was well lived and well loved...and much missed.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We just never have enough time with them do we. He was such a beautiful boy. Hugs to you today.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures with us Paula. I hope time helps to heal your pain. May the memories of Sam live in your heart forever. Sam was beautiful


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, Paula, what a precious boy your Sam was. I will be thinking of him and you today. Hugs to you.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sam was such a handsome boy, Paula. I so wish I would have had the chance to meet him. Lots of hugs on this difficult day.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Sam.. Its so heartbreaking to think about. Its like losing the love of your life. <HUGS> We are here to help you through such a sad day.

Poor girl.. I remember when I broke my leg during the summer, it was miserable. Couldnt swim and it was 100 degrees or so. I just watched everyone play. I decided to try to get on a raft and kick my foot up on the side of the pool. Well I fell in and ruined my cast ... not trying to hijack, sorry


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was fine yesterday when I was going through all his pictures and scanning everything. Today though, I'm already stuffy and something's in my eyes. I don't think DH realizes what day it is...yet.

Jami, hi-jack away. I bet it's a funny story  laughs are good.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Hey Paula, thank you for sharing those photos of Sam. He looks like such a sweet love. These days are very difficult, but think of the good times and focus on the love he shared with you. I really love the shot with his 4-paws up! That is one of Mandy's favorite positions! Good thoughts coming your way from NC.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Sam was one handsome dog and looks like he was full of personality from Day 1! I lost my first golden (Bub) in May 2007, and the ache is still there. He was 14 when he left us but was always just one big puppy. I'm sure him and Sam are buddies up there on Rainbow Bridge. Peace.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs to you, Paula....My fav pics of your Sam is the close up one with his frosty chin on the floor and the one of you two at the beach, with you in a blanket and Sam at your feet. Those two are just great.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Sam ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Steve, that is beautiful.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Paula,
thank you for sharing the pics of sam. I know the day is tough for you. we're here for you to share about sam
beth, moose and angel


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosh guys...Thanks. Steve, You always make such touching works of art, Thank You. My favorite pics of Sam are the one with he and I at the beach. That was our last trip with him to the Outer Banks. He's wearing a harness, he'd started having trouble getting around, but once he saw the ocean HE DRAGGED ME out to where my husband was fishing. You can see he's actually Smiling! I was freezing but he was in Heaven. He had a 4 month rejuvenation period after this trip and no longer needed the harness. My other favorite is his close up on the floor. My daughter took that picture trying out her new camera. No memories attached, just a great picture to memorialize Sam. (these pics are in the Scrapblog)
Again, Thanks...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Paula, Sam so reminds me of my Max. I SO know how you are feeling. Believe me, You and Sam are in my thoughts today. I know he and Max are together.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope your many memories and photos of Sam bring you some comfort on this difficult day. Know that he is now, as always, watching over you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful boy, and Steve's picture has now brought one massive lump in my throat - he manages it everytime.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Sam


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I ususally do ok on these threads until that darn Sharlin posts his wonderul pictures of the bridge...now I've got 'something in my eyes' 

So sorry about Sam. I know these days are hard, very hard. We never forget.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking of you today with heartfelt understanding. Golden memories to treasure for ever of a beautiful boy.


----------

